# Ever tried playing games with your betta?



## MissTracy (Sep 9, 2009)

When trying to explain this to a non-betta owner friend, I def got a big "you need to get outside more" look from her, so I thought this would make more sense to you guys! I RANDOMLY found this article on eHow called "How To Entertain Your Betta Fish":

http://www.ehow.com/how_2264630_entertain-betta-fish.html

After I finished laughing, I started wondering if this would work... So I tried crumpling up a shiny twist tie and tossing it around in front of the tank. My little fish (who's excited about LIFE outside his bowl - SUCH a little character) got all wiggly when I shook the tie in my hand like a die, and then followed it to where it landed on the table. He'd wiggle at it, looking like he was trying to get at it, and then I'd toss it again and he'd go to it and repeat. So incredibly cute! When I dangle a small, sparkly pendant in front of his bowl and move it around, he'll sometimes get really excited and chase it as it moves. And last but not least, if I'm sitting in front of the tank (with him dancing at me crazily) and then I go out of view and come back a little while later, he'll spot me and rush over to dance at me again. Yup, I think I just suggested playing peek-a-boo with your fish... 

Any cute little games you guys play with your bettas? (I'm really curious how he'd react to a ping pong ball!)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great! I want to try some of those now xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My bettas LOVE chasing a laser. Rune would try and eat it. LOL


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Bernard loves peek-a-boo too! I'll come back from wherever in the house I was and he looks right at me and flares! Silly boy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so cute! I'll have to try those. Gloria likes to play 'bite my fingers because I don't drop her food quickly enough'.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yes!! Pax plays "Chase the finger and Bite it!!!" he LOVES to attack my fingers.  too cute.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

My betta dosen't flare muchat all I've tried so many things, but he dosen't flare much, any sugestions.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol that's too cute!! I'll have to try some of these things. I know Pearl is a finger nipper.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Oh yes!! Pax plays "Chase the finger and Bite it!!!" he LOVES to attack my fingers.  too cute.


Moon was doing that, however now he doesn't.


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

*FredFish flaring*



k stiles said:


> My betta dosen't flare muchat all I've tried so many things, but he dosen't flare much, any sugestions.


FredFish does not flare in his temporary home because there is nothing to flare at. He is in a bowl which magnifies at angles other than straight on.

Since he is new & I am still observing his behavior, I tried the mirror trick to provoke him & see if he was sexually mature. At first it took some moving of the mirror to get him provoked, then he figured out that the big, dark blob on the other side was a threat & began flaring at it. Now he will flare if I put the mirror up, but only then.

He will blow a bubble nest to mark _his_ territory by the next day. Overall, FredFish is just not all that concerned with stuff outside his temporary bowl. Except in the morning, he knows he gets fed when the lights come up, he actually spends the most overall time looking for me/food at that time. Honestly, I cannot wait until the 10g is cycled; I think FredFish is bored and needs a little provoking to keep him busy.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

chase the finger is a favorite of Desmonds haha.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Marely loves to chase my finger and plays hide and go seek he wags his tail like a puppy when he sees me cuz e knws that is play time then feedig time he also chases the remote control flares at anythig that is new to his sorrounding he is a spoil baby.


----------

